# The $600 PUA Will End on July 31st. Replaced by $450 RTW Weekly Bonus.



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Just heard on the news that the $600 @ week Federal Pandemic Unemployment benefit will end on July 31st nationwide.

It is likely to be replaced by a $450 @ week "Return To Work" Bonus.

*Source*: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...arefully-at-a-return-to-work-bonus-2020-05-26

I think we Sole Proprietor business owners are in a good position. We get PUA now, even if we work at a reduced income. On August 1st, we can transition over to the RTW bonus.

-Allen in Chicago


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, please.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I'll hold my breath, nope.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm all for it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Illini said:


> Yes, please.


It's a certainty that the $600 @ week will not continue. Too many people on social media describing how they're loving it, and too many employees telling bosses to keep them laid-off, because they're not feeling well...and may be contagious.

But $450 in addition to regular Lyft/Uber weekly income for a few months, would be nice indeed!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Not seeing the logic of the move, except to counter the dems proposal to extend the $600 to end of year, which should be DOA anyway as Allen points out. Shouldn't the already scheduled end of the weekly $600 gravy train end of July in and of itself incentivize folks to return to work?

I have a stark raving crazy idea... why not roll funds to the state's existing UI facility and let the states screen for the [truly] unemployed workers and pay them. Full employment is years to decades away so why not gear up for the long haul? The states have the screening infrastructure already in place and seem to be quite adept at running down cheaters. No money unless you can prove their is no work. Would this not be a step toward -god forbid- normalcy?

And to go completely off the reservation why not start a New Deal works type program to put people to work rebuilding US infrastructure? As long as we're going to apparently keep the printing presses running 24/7, instead of funding couch potatoes let's actually do something productive with the money while it still has some value. Call me a lunatic for even bringing this up.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Illinois should not be trusted. They burned through the first batch of PUA money without showing the Feds how it was paid out. Went and got another $1 Billion from U.S. Treasury last week, to keep making unemployment payments. 

Some states (that aren't teetering on bankruptcy) can probably be trusted with doling out Unemployment Money properly for the long-term. 

Not mine, however. Illinois "lost" $10 Billion from the state's school teacher's (public employees) retirement fund over the past 15 years. Credit rating reduced to just above "junk" last month.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Not seeing the logic of the move, except to counter the dems proposal to extend the $600 to end of year, which should be DOA anyway as Allen points out. Shouldn't the already scheduled end of the $600 gravy train after July in and of itself incentivize folks to return to work?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Some of my passengers who happen to be small business owners, or managers, have voiced sincere frustration with how employees are getting doctors notes to stay home and earn more money. In Illinois, the average UI/PUA unemployment is $1,050 @ week.

There's a gas station I get coffee from daily. 9 of the 15 employees are at home collecting unemployment. They used the "doctor's note" trick.

When you combine a State Emergency with a Federal Emergency, all kinds of doors are opened to people who need the help...and those who want to scam the system. Even Harvard University took $80 million they didn't qualify for. $2.2 Trillion available dollars generates a lot of insanity.


----------



## UberDriver2203 (Apr 5, 2020)

Sound good to me!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

employees go back and after 8-12 weeks, the business is down 30% from last year, then what happens ? Layoffs ?
local hospital just got rid of 3% of the work force, no patients.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...-layoffs-furloughs-amid-pandemic/2376453/?ampPeople need to spend money and right now they will try not to spend . Stimulus $$$ needs to go back into the economy.



AllenChicago said:


> Some of my passengers who happen to be small business owners, or managers, have voiced sincere frustration with how employees are getting doctors notes to stay home and earn more money. In Illinois, the average UI/PUA unemployment is $1,050 @ week.
> 
> There's a gas station I get coffee from daily. 9 of the 15 employees are at home collecting unemployment. They used the "doctor's note" trick.
> 
> When you combine a State Emergency with a Federal Emergency, all kinds of doors are opened to people who need the help...and those who want to scam the system. Even Harvard University took $80 million they didn't qualify for. $2.2 Trillion available dollars generates a lot of insanity.


Don't they have like 40 billion endowment :thumbdown:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Feds did authorise it through 31 July. The District of Columbia is ending its 25 July. It is keeping its state contribution through October, but, that is a paltry amount. If I get the four hundred fifty plus the state's, I would have to work a few more hours than I am now, but, nothing major.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Some of my passengers who happen to be small business owners, or managers, have voiced sincere frustration with how employees are getting doctors notes to stay home and earn more money. In Illinois, the average UI/PUA unemployment is $1,050 @ week.
> 
> There's a gas station I get coffee from daily. 9 of the 15 employees are at home collecting unemployment. They used the "doctor's note" trick.
> 
> When you combine a State Emergency with a Federal Emergency, all kinds of doors are opened to people who need the help...and those who want to scam the system. Even Harvard University took $80 million they didn't qualify for. $2.2 Trillion available dollars generates a lot of insanity.


Honestly what person in their right mind would go to work to make $8/hour and risk getting sick when they can stay home, stay healthy, and get paid the right amount of money to survive? The answer is NOBODY. The problem is people weren't getting paid enough in the first place. If you want people to go back to work, pay people more. Along with the weekly back to work bonus, businesses should get funding so they can pay their employees more.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ldriva said:


> Honestly what person in their right mind would go to work to make $8/hour and risk getting sick when they can stay home, stay healthy, and get paid the right amount of money to survive? The answer is NOBODY. The problem is people weren't getting paid enough in the first place. If you want people to go back to work, pay people more. Along with the weekly back to work bonus, businesses should get funding so they can pay their employees more.


They do pay people more... you just need to know more than flipping burgers or grabbing grocery carts.

Most people with real jobs make more than the enhanced unemployment.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ldriva said:


> Honestly what person in their right mind would go to work to make $8/hour and risk getting sick when they can stay home, stay healthy, and get paid the right amount of money to survive? The answer is NOBODY. The problem is people weren't getting paid enough in the first place. If you want people to go back to work, pay people more. Along with the weekly back to work bonus, businesses should get funding so they can pay their employees more.


What skills do you have?


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> What skills do you have?


My personal skills are irreverent to what I said. Trust me I'm good on that over here.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> They do pay people more... you just need to know more than flipping burgers or grabbing grocery carts.
> 
> Most people with real jobs make more than the enhanced unemployment.


There is no such thing as a "real job." A job is a job. Just say you don't think low skilled workers should get paid a livable wage and go.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> And to go completely off the reservation why not start a New Deal works type program to put people to work rebuilding US infrastructure? As long as we're going to apparently keep the printing presses running 24/7, instead of funding couch potatoes let's actually do something productive with the money while it still has some value. Call me a lunatic for even bringing this up.


I agree that a public works plan would be useful for getting underemployed people from troubled industries working, and keeping the economy flowing while reinvesting in infrastructure. Even better if they give more control to communities for which projects to invest in (instead of top-down control from the federal government).

Does me agreeing hurt or help against those who would accuse you of lunacy? &#128517;


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

ldriva said:


> The problem is people weren't getting paid enough in the first place.


LOVE IT when 'business mgmt.' types get all butt-hurt when all of their slaves, er, Low Wage employees don't want to return to their sustenance living. The reason the Business Owners can actually pay someone $8 when the job pay in living wage is $16 is because our Economy [before Covid19] was built on exploitation!


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

why would they give 450 a week to get people to go back to work? some real day dreamers When the people keeping the states open and don't get nothing. Nothing is free in this world and the money comes from some where. Wait until 11 million people are all looking for jobs. The same people that are milking the cow are going to be the same one complaining because they can't find a job and their UI has run out..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ldriva said:


> My personal skills are irreverent to what I said. Trust me I'm good on that over here.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "real job." A job is a job. Just say you don't think low skilled workers should get paid a livable wage and go.


There are such a thing as dead end jobs, and such a thing as jobs that lead to careers.

That's life, I'm not talking down on these people but it's how life works.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There are such a thing as dead end jobs, and such a thing as jobs that lead to careers.
> 
> That's life, I'm not talking down on these people but it's how life works.


And we learned how valuable those dead end jobs were when this pandemic hit. It's no real reason they can't get paid more so they can actually support their families. Nobody said pay them $100,000 a year but $8 per hour I'm this economy isn't going to cut it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ldriva said:


> And we learned how valuable those dead end jobs were when this pandemic hit. It's no real reason they can't get paid more so they can actually support their families. Nobody said pay them $100,000 a year but $8 per hour I'm this economy isn't going to cut it.


It takes a week or less to get a forklift certificate or CNA license, instant $12 or better starting.

It's called be complacent and lazy.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

It sounds like the Repubs want the Dems to prematurely end the $600/week staycation benefit. While the Dems might go along with this after the current staycation benefit ends as per the current law, they will never take money away from us.

The Dems love us; the Repubs hate us.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It takes a week or less to get a forklift certificate or CNA license, instant $12 or better starting.
> 
> It's called be complacent and lazy.


And $12 per hour is honestly enough to support somebody in this economy????....hyper capitalism has made y'all stupid. This conversation is over.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> They do pay people more... you just need to know more than flipping burgers or grabbing grocery carts.
> 
> Most people with real jobs make more than the enhanced unemployment.


So I take it you don't go grocery shopping or eat out a burger joints? Why do people crap all over the people that make their life easier and more convenient? Those "real jobs" aren't available to everyone. I have done everything from teaching, construction labor to corporate manager and not one of those jobs were more real than other.



ColdRider said:


> What skills do you have?


Why are you in an UBER forum if you are so much better and more skilled than the average worker / UBER driver? Do you get off on crapping on individuals that may be struggling right now?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ldriva said:


> And $12 per hour is honestly enough to support somebody in this economy????....hyper capitalism has made y'all stupid. This conversation is over.


$12 is a decent start point your pay increase with experience and additional skills.

$12 is where I started at my current job 6 years ago. Now my pay is roughly $60-70/year with benefits.

This happened through hard work and willingness to learn.

I spent many years at low pay because I refused to learn anything new.

Once life pulled me out of complacency I started to learn additional skills and trades my pay went up dramatically and steadily while still in the Great Recession.

My pay is still rising dramatically because I'm not complacent. I'm 29 now and by 33 I expect to push over six figures in Georgia at that minimum is $7.25


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Taco Bell in Lake Tahoe 15$/hr on start


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

KDH said:


> So I take it you don't go grocery shopping or eat out a burger joints? Why do people crap all over the people that make their life easier and more convenient?


Who is crapping on those jobs? Some jobs are stepping stones for something better. The last time I worked at a grocery store was my freshman year at college. It was by far the easiest job I've ever had and it paid accordingly. If other people choose to make that their life plan, they better get used to the pay or provide more value and work for promotions.



KDH said:


> Why are you in an UBER forum if you are so much better and more skilled than the average worker / UBER driver? Do you get off on crapping on individuals that may be struggling right now?


Why can't a passenger visit this forum? Again, who is crapping on who? I simply asked what skills the person had.

I'm not better than anyone. I worked right out of high school. Along the way, I got tired of the mundane tasks of working in logistics. Every job I got, I always volunteered to learn as much of the machinery and forklifts I could. Also did what I could to learn about the inventory management systems, SAP and other software applications. Once I didn't feel challenged, I would get bored.

It was older people that constantly gave me advice to get my degree. They weren't crapping on me, they knew I was unhappy and figured I could do better.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

KDH said:


> So I take it you don't go grocery shopping or eat out a burger joints? Why do people crap all over the people that make their life easier and more convenient? Those "real jobs" aren't available to everyone. I have done everything from teaching, construction labor to corporate manager and not one of those jobs were more real than other.
> 
> 
> Why are you in an UBER forum if you are so much better and more skilled than the average worker / UBER driver? Do you get off on crapping on individuals that may be struggling right now?


At one point I was a cashier and used to clear the lot of grocery carts.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Who is crapping on those jobs? Some jobs are stepping stones for something better. The last time I worked at a grocery store was my freshman year at college. It was by far the easiest job I've ever had and it paid accordingly. If other people choose to make that their life plan, they better get used to the pay or provide more value and work for promotions.
> 
> Why can't a passenger visit this forum? Again, who is crapping on who? I simply asked what skills the person had.
> 
> ...


Passengers have every right to visit this forum (never stated or implied they didn't) it just seems geared more towards drivers.

Maybe I misunderstood them but some of your posts read to me like you are looking down on people and their choice of employment. Again, maybe I misunderstood them or read into them the wrong way. I can't count how many passengers had an entitled hostile attitude towards me because they assumed I was uneducated. As an individual with a Masters Degree that type of attitude pisses me off.I am sure other drivers here have experienced the same thing. Maybe that's why I feel the need to stick up for fellow drivers and service workers. Asking someone what skills they have without offering any advice or resource comes off as being mean spirited.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

KDH said:


> Passengers have every right to visit this forum (never stated or implied they didn't) it just seems geared more towards drivers.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood them but some of your posts read to me like you are looking down on people and their choice of employment. Again, maybe I misunderstood them or read into them the wrong way. I can't count how many passengers had an entitled hostile attitude towards me because they assumed I was uneducated. As an individual with a Masters Degree that type of attitude pisses me off.I am sure other drivers here have experienced the same thing. Maybe that's why I feel the need to stick up for fellow drivers and service workers. Asking someone what skills they have without offering any advice or resource comes off as being mean spirited.


Hey Im a passenger. You getting 1 star and no tip


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> t one point I was a cashier and used to clear the lot of grocery carts.


ha. One point I was a shift manager at Orange Julius.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

All passengers want is to get from A to B and they dont care about your stupid taxi stories. Just accept it. They dont care how much you make if you are hungry or not. So you better shut up and keep driving or at some point you will be deactivated

when you coming to mcdonalds do you really care for cashier ? same feelings passengers have towards uber drivers


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear learned to drive a van but doesn't have any other skills. Bear doesn't like to wear clothes, bear only wears a shirt grudgingly to be accepted in human society. Bear learned to speak English, but can't read or write (bear uses a reader app to read UP.net). Bear does not look down on anyone's job and bear hopes that people don't look down on bear's. When bear stands up, bear is taller than most humans, and heavier and much stronger than all humans except NFL linemen, but bear doesn't live in an NFL town so ... bear tries not to worry about what humans think. Just keep the food money flowing!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> LOVE IT when 'business mgmt.' types get all butt-hurt when all of their slaves, er, Low Wage employees don't want to return to their sustenance living. The reason the Business Owners can actually pay someone $8 when the job pay in living wage is $16 is because our Economy [before Covid19] was built on exploitation!


And afterwards, with 40,000,000 re-entering the work force all at once? $8.00 an hours going to sound terrific.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear learned to drive a van but doesn't have any other skills. Bear doesn't like to wear clothes, bear only wears a shirt grudgingly to be accepted in human society. Bear learned to speak English, but can't read or write (bear uses a reader app to read UP.net). Bear does not look down on anyone's job and bear hopes that people don't look down on bear's. When bear stands up, bear is taller than most humans, and heavier and much stronger than all humans except NFL linemen, but bear doesn't live in an NFL town so ... bear tries not to worry about what humans think. Just keep the food money flowing!


A van driving bear would be the main attraction at a circus or zoo. Bear is posed to make big bucks in American society.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

That’s just a rumor buddy..
It’s all good though, 🇨🇳 President Xi will pick up the check! 
#IUforlife


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

KDH said:


> Passengers have every right to visit this forum (never stated or implied they didn't) it just seems geared more towards drivers.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood them but some of your posts read to me like you are looking down on people and their choice of employment. Again, maybe I misunderstood them or read into them the wrong way. I can't count how many passengers had an entitled hostile attitude towards me because they assumed I was uneducated. As an individual with a Masters Degree that type of attitude pisses me off.I am sure other drivers here have experienced the same thing. Maybe that's why I feel the need to stick up for fellow drivers and service workers. Asking someone what skills they have without offering any advice or resource comes off as being mean spirited.


Actually asking someone skills is important. My aunt has two masters and has never been able to clear over 50k even with extra side work.p

I also know a few degree holders at the local car wash. Know more that work for my aunt, she definitely pays them shit wages, that woman tight about a dollar.

Having a degree and education is good but a the end it boils down to the skills that it imparted on you.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

KDH said:


> Passengers have every right to visit this forum (never stated or implied they didn't) it just seems geared more towards drivers.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood them but some of your posts read to me like you are looking down on people and their choice of employment. Again, maybe I misunderstood them or read into them the wrong way. I can't count how many passengers had an entitled hostile attitude towards me because they assumed I was uneducated. As an individual with a Masters Degree that type of attitude pisses me off.I am sure other drivers here have experienced the same thing. Maybe that's why I feel the need to stick up for fellow drivers and service workers. Asking someone what skills they have without offering any advice or resource comes off as being mean spirited.


I understand some people will jump to conclusions reading my posts. My posts may be very blunt or direct. It can seem cold but it took people smacking sense into me to change my life around.

I know this board has people with very different backgrounds, work histories and education. Considering that some if not most do this for supplementary income, I figured this place may be a good source for ideas on how to make money on the side and what to avoid so you're not losing money.

In 2015, I was in my second year of undergrad and I would take uber rides between school and work sometimes. Then many of the drivers would talk my ear off about how great driving uber was and that I should do it instead of working at the warehouse I was at. Back then I worked Friday, Saturday and Sundays, 13 hour days and went to school on Mondays through Thursday. The drivers would give me a card with their referral code. I found this board and realized that this wouldn't be for me.

I can give you more on my background. Essentially, the last time I made $8/hr GW Bush was president. When I got pay increases, it didn't come from government intervention. It came from me learning new things and moving onto harder jobs. I worked in grocery, import/export, manufacturing, logistics and retail sales. The sales job I had in my last two years of undergrad. I didn't go back to college until I was in my twenties. I got tired of mundane jobs and knew 40k/year wasn't going to cut it for me.

Thankfully, I got my degree in electrical engineering and found a job a month after graduating. My gf has a Masters from Loyola and I make 30k more than her. Skills don't necessarily need to be based on education and there are highly educated people that don't make much. People can be skilled in many things that don't require a four year degree and make a decent living. Trades, barbers, artists, designers, draftsman and sales are a few options that can earn a good living.

That's why I asked the poster what skills they had.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here's an example I was alluding to earlier of funneling money into renewing infrastructure. Ideas like this, if they can be made to work, could create a lemons to lemonade motif.

*How green recovery could create 90 million US jobs in 10 years*
The Sierra Club has released a green recovery report that asserts that 9 million US jobs could be created every year for the next 10 years "while building an economy that fosters cleaner air and water, higher wages, healthier communities, greater equity, and a more stable climate."

The Sierra Club's report, based on new analysis from the Political Economy Research Institute at the University of Massachusetts Amherst, lays out a plan for US economic renewal. The environmental group sent a letter to Congress in April detailing stimulus priorities.

The proposed stimulus plan says it would cost less than $2.9 trillion to employ over 9 million people every year for five years. That's less than half the amount that the US government spent on stimulus packages in March and April. Further, this plan also would enable a 45% reduction in pollution by 2030.

Here's the Sierra Club's breakdown of 9 million jobs per year:




> 4.6 million jobs per year to upgrade our infrastructure for clean water, clean transportation, and clean energy






> 3.2 million jobs per year to expand renewable energy






> Over 700,000 jobs per year to increase energy efficiency






> Over 500,000 jobs per year to restore our lands and invest in regenerative agriculture.



As the Sierra Club explains, "stimulus investments could help many of the 600,000 unemployed clean energy workers get their jobs back, while over 190,000 unemployed oil and gas workers could be hired each year to close orphaned oil and gas wells."


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Tenderloin said:


> Taco Bell in Lake Tahoe 15$/hr on start


People literally DIE attempting to get to America for that $15.00 @ hour....or even less.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> People literally DIE attempting to get to America for that $15.00 @ hour....or even less.


its their choice, the only thing could be said is good luck to them, but feel sorrow?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> The proposed stimulus plan says it would cost less than $2.9 trillion to employ over 9 million people every year for five years. That's less than half the amount that the US government spent on stimulus packages in March and April.


$600B per year then, for 9M jobs? That's $67K per job. Bear would like to get on that gravy train! Bear likes gravy!

The recent stimulus benefits waaaay more than 9M people.

Bear agrees with the energy efficiency jobs though, because that is by far the best investment in reducing energy (and thereby fossil fuel) consumption. Bear is finishing up reinsulating bear's attic this week! Bear is looking forward to all of the extra food bear can buy with the savings!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> And to go completely off the reservation why not start a New Deal works type program to put people to work rebuilding US infrastructure?


The rest of your rant is just "it isn't fair I have to work hard and they don't" bs.
This, however, is absolutely something I support and would love to get a job doing.

I wouldn't care if it was "physically hard work" and I support enforcing citizen or legally allowed to work visa holder only for the workers.
But, I also think that that kind of "job" program must remain municipal/state/federally run and never be allowed to be privatized. 
The whole idea of "well they can do it cheaper" is complete BS as government can do it At Cost. There is no way a for profit version ever comes in on time and under budget. Ever.



Jon Stoppable said:


> $600B per year then, for 9M jobs? That's $67K per job. Bear would like to get on that gravy train! Bear likes gravy!
> 
> The recent stimulus benefits waaaay more than 9M people.
> 
> Bear agrees with the energy efficiency jobs though, because that is by far the best investment in reducing energy (and thereby fossil fuel) consumption. Bear is finishing up reinsulating bear's attic this week! Bear is looking forward to all of the extra food bear can buy with the savings!


Nope that is ...10% making 60% of the money (most of those companies will be owned by people that own the supply side contracts for material goods as well)
Another 25% making 20% as middle management in those companies including the on the ground supervisors.
And 75% making 20% at barely living wages.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And 75% making 20% at barely living wages


That sounds like the usual for bear, bearly making a living. Fortunately, bear only needs food, not clothing or shelter.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

KDH said:


> Passengers have every right to visit this forum (never stated or implied they didn't) it just seems geared more towards drivers.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood them but some of your posts read to me like you are looking down on people and their choice of employment. Again, maybe I misunderstood them or read into them the wrong way. I can't count how many passengers had an entitled hostile attitude towards me because they assumed I was uneducated. As an individual with a Masters Degree that type of attitude pisses me off.I am sure other drivers here have experienced the same thing. Maybe that's why I feel the need to stick up for fellow drivers and service workers. Asking someone what skills they have without offering any advice or resource comes off as being mean spirited.


Btw, I am a publicist by trade for over 10 years with a degree since somebody thought that was so relevant. Had a business for 7. Uber filled in the gap as an entrepreneur. It really don't take much to care about something else during these times. But again some of y'all been so conditioned by hyper capitalism and blind to all the privileges you have. Just keep the same energy for all these corporations getting bailouts. I don't see y'all telling them to pivot and go work for $12 per hour and not get handouts. Y'all don't blink an eye to that.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear learned to drive a van but doesn't have any other skills. Bear doesn't like to wear clothes, bear only wears a shirt grudgingly to be accepted in human society. Bear learned to speak English, but can't read or write (bear uses a reader app to read UP.net). Bear does not look down on anyone's job and bear hopes that people don't look down on bear's. When bear stands up, bear is taller than most humans, and heavier and much stronger than all humans except NFL linemen, but bear doesn't live in an NFL town so ... bear tries not to worry about what humans think. Just keep the food money flowing!


you cracking me the **** up, you really a bear huh &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> What skills do you have?


Most every outside of tech!



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There are such a thing as dead end jobs, and such a thing as jobs that lead to careers.
> 
> That's life, I'm not talking down on these people but it's how life works.


BILLIONS AND BILLIONS AND BILLIONS of people have made good careers out of wood carving, sewing, carpentry, fishing.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear learned to drive a van but doesn't have any other skills. Bear doesn't like to wear clothes, bear only wears a shirt grudgingly to be accepted in human society. Bear learned to speak English, but can't read or write (bear uses a reader app to read UP.net). Bear does not look down on anyone's job and bear hopes that people don't look down on bear's. When bear stands up, bear is taller than most humans, and heavier and much stronger than all humans except NFL linemen, but bear doesn't live in an NFL town so ... bear tries not to worry about what humans think. Just keep the food money flowing!


you say "bear" in every sentence to the point of annoyance. Why bear not use word bear in last sentence?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> you say "bear" in every sentence to the point of annoyance. Why bear not use word bear in last sentence?


Bear does not use first-person pronouns. If you don't like it, feel free to ignore bear!


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

ldriva said:


> Btw, I am a publicist by trade for over 10 years with a degree since somebody thought that was so relevant. Had a business for 7. Uber filled in the gap as an entrepreneur. It really don't take much to care about something else during these times. But again some of y'all been so conditioned by hyper capitalism and blind to all the privileges you have. Just keep the same energy for all these corporations getting bailouts. I don't see y'all telling them to pivot and go work for $12 per hour and not get handouts. Y'all don't blink an eye to that.


Sad, claims to be a degreed professional publicist. Who do you work for? "Them Yo People" Sorry your degree program didnt focus on proper grammar. I'll do my best not to pivot or blink an eye.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> Sad, claims to be a degreed professional publicist. Who do you work for? "Them Yo People" Sorry your degree program didnt focus on proper grammar. I'll do my best not to pivot or blink an eye.


You are good at making friends and influencing people, aren't you?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Just heard on the news that the $600 @ week Federal Pandemic Unemployment benefit will end on July 31st nationwide.
> 
> It is likely to be replaced by a $450 @ week "Return To Work" Bonus.
> 
> ...


And how long will this last?


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

JPaiva said:


> Sad, claims to be a degreed professional publicist. Who do you work for? "Them Yo People" Sorry your degree program didnt focus on proper grammar. I'll do my best not to pivot or blink an eye.


Clearly you didn't get learn how to read or don't understand grammar yourself. I clearly work for ME. You worry about how to form a proper sentence before you try to come for me.


----------



## Toonces01 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'll simply log on just long enough to show I tried to work and collect my $450 for however long I can.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

ldriva said:


> My personal skills are irreverent to what I said. Trust me I'm good on that over here.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "real job." A job is a job. Just say you don't think low skilled workers should get paid a livable wage and go.


Goodness, with this your comment, someone like you is needed at the Chicago section. Most people over there are like terrorists, they love to terrorize peoples comment lol


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> And how long will this last?


It's still in the discussion phase. There's a tug of war between Democrats who want to keep the $600 @ week beyond 7/31, and Republicans who want the $450 to replace the $600 on 7/31.

Also, it looks like another $1,200 consumer Stimulus payment will be sent out, if the overall economy recovers too slowly in June.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Just heard on the news that the $600 @ week Federal Pandemic Unemployment benefit will end on July 31st nationwide.
> 
> It is likely to be replaced by a $450 @ week "Return To Work" Bonus.
> 
> ...


Stop helping Moscow Mitch.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I won't be returning to FUber. I am certain, that if my car realizes that it is being used for FUber again that it will commit suicide. Right now enjoying the shade in my garage


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> It sounds like the Repubs want the Dems to prematurely end the $600/week staycation benefit. While the Dems might go along with this after the current staycation benefit ends as per the current law, they will never take money away from us.
> 
> The Dems love us; the Repubs hate us.


Dems don't love us. They love your vote. Repubs don't love you either. They don't love anybody. Just &#128176;.



Tenderloin said:


> Taco Bell in Lake Tahoe 15$/hr on start


Sleep in car.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’m yanking down $1,005 weekly on UI. Over a g a week in my market has always been a rarity driving. Right now, it’s an impossibility!

I’m enjoying the **** out of this! Considering my fat retro check, I can still go a while once the $600 stops.

Im still looking for regular work. The UI just as Uber before it, is allowing me to be selective in my hunt! I’m not going to start a job I don’t want until I have to. This includes rideshare.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

ldriva said:


> Clearly you didn't get learn how to read or don't understand grammar yourself. I clearly work for ME. You worry about how to form a proper sentence before you try to come for me.


Bachelor of science in mass communications with a minor in public relations. I've been thru more grammar classes and mass media publication classes than the times you use the word y'all. Not to mention 5 years with NPR as a feature story producer, news writer and on-air announcer. Sorry you want to represent yourself in an uneducated manner.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

JPaiva said:


> Bachelor of science in mass communications with a minor in public relations. I've been thru more grammar classes and mass media publication classes than the times you use the word y'all. Not to mention 5 years with NPR as a feature story producer, news writer and on-air announcer. Sorry you want to represent yourself in an uneducated manner.


Ok, Karen...


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> You are good at making friends and influencing people, aren't you?
> wait, anyone hear a bear? And to answer your statement question, Yes, and as a private teacher- I'm great at encouraging intelligent individuals. But for those incapable of complex thoughts that challenging their viewpoint, they tend to be more easily offended.


----------

